# Bistrot des canards > Canard Café > [Société] [brouzouf] Les Bourses des canards, c'est les soldes !

## punishthecat

Je suis en train de m’intéresser à la possibilité d'investir en bourse.

Je ne sais pas si cela intéressera beaucoup de canards mais nous pouvons discuter par exemple de comment choisir son courtier (en ligne car les banques classique sont vraiment chères).

On pourrait aussi y discuter stratégies, et il y en a moultes

On peu aussi discuter sur support (PEA, assurance vie, compte titre...)

Dans mon cas ce qui m’intéresserait serait d'ouvrir un PEA pour sa fiscalité avantageuse :  

Ce qui m’intéresserait serait d'adopter une stratégie de type passive, l'idée étant que historiquement le cours de la bourse a tendance a monter sur une longue période de temps.

Si cela vous intéresse et que je n'ai pas trop la flemme je ferai peut être un lexique pour s'en sortir dans la flopée de termes technique (si j'arrive a les comprendre  ::ninja:: )


Il y a bien ce topic mais qui date et qui n'est plus dans la bonne section, donc je me permet d'en créer un :
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/50...ghlight=bourse

----------


## punishthecat

Bon du coup après réflexion et recherches je pense que je vais choisir brink comme courtier, si quelqu'un veut me parrainer je suis preneur.

----------


## punishthecat

J’étaye un peu sur le choix de mon courtier, j'ai hesité entre : 

Bourse direct, il sont vraiment peu cher mais je n'ai vraiment pas accroché sur leur interface.
Boursorama, le site a l'air top mais c'est cher !
Fortuneo, filiale du crédit mutuel (ma banque), ça m'a pas mal rassuré et les prix sont dans la moyenne basse mais il semblerait que leur site et leur service client ait parfois des lenteurs.
Brink, semble être très utilisé, le service client est bien noté et les tarifs sont corrects.

----------


## Maalak

Moi, je suis passé par la voie traditionnelle de la société générale, avec possibilité de réaliser moi-même les opérations via internet ou par un agent (mais c'est plus cher, alors autant le faire tout seul).

Mon premier et principal conseil : *ne joue en bourse que ce que tu es prêt à perdre*. Certes, ton objectif est de gagner de l'argent, mais c'est loin d'être garanti. Je ne suis pas trop certain de l'intérêt de jouer en bourse si tu n'as que quelques centaines d'euros, mais à l'inverse, évite encore plus d'y investir les économies que tu as fait pour un autre projet.
Pour ma part, je m'y suis lancé fin ... 2007, juste avant la crise ( ::(: ). Au final, il y a eu des hauts et des bas, mais j'y ai bien perdu 15 k€, et à l'heure de faire un achat immobilier, cela se ressent. Bon, rien de catastrophique non plus vu que ça aurait pu être bien pire puisque je me suis un peu refait par rapport au plus bas, mais tu te doutes bien qu'à la base, j'étais comme toi à vouloir gagner et non perdre de l'argent.

Ce que je te conseille, c'est tout d'abord d'ouvrir ton PEA, même si ce n'est que pour y coller seulement 100€, car c'est avec son ancienneté qu'il va prendre tout son intérêt. A la limite, c'est une opération que je conseillerais à chacun de faire, tout comme ouvrir un livret A aux 18 ans du gamin, histoire qu'il ait un compte avec les 8 ans d'ancienneté nécessaire pour bien s'en servir lorsqu'il souhaitera le faire.

En gros, l'argent que tu mets sur ton PEA est en quelque sorte bloqué. Tu peux l'approvisionner, mais si tu en retires quoi que ce soit avant 5 ans, celui-ci est automatiquement cassé et tu casqueras les opérations comme si tu ne les avais pas fait dans le PEA, lui faisant donc perdre tout intérêt. Entre 5 ans et 8 ans, si tu en retires de l'argent, le PEA est cassé, mais tu n'auras pas de pénalités pour l'avoir fait. Enfin, après 8 ans, tu peux retirer de l'argent sans le casser. En revanche, dès que tu en as retiré le moindre euro, tu n'auras plus le droit d'approvisionner le compte.
C'est expliqué ici.

Il faut aussi savoir une chose capitale : tu n'es pas plus malin que le marché. Dis-toi bien que tu seras toujours en retard sur les autres, et que c'est ce retard qui te condamnera à être plus souvent le dindon de la farce que le gagnant dans l'histoire. Tu lutteras contre des professionnels jonglant avec des millions ou même milliards d'euro et ne représentera rien par rapport à eux, surtout quand en fait de professionnels il s'agira de robots qui jouent au millième de seconde.
En outre, je suppose que tu n'as pas de statut particulier, donc tu paieras à chaque fois une commission sur la totalité de tes investissements à chaque fois que tu effectueras une opération, alors même si c'est du 0,5%, ça peut vite piquer, surtout si tu multiplies les opérations trop rapidement, ce sera ta chemise que tu laisseras aux banques. Les pros (ou robots, je les englobe dedans), eux, bénéficient d'une sorte de forfait et ne paieront rien de plus quel que soit le nombre d'opérations effectuées (et ils s'en servent bien, les titres peuvent d'avantage baisser avec 20 ventes de 200 titres bien placés qu'avec une grosse vente de 4000 titres. J'ai déjà vu un titre perdre 3 à 4% alors que seulement 0,1% de son capital a été échangé à coup de micro-ventes).
Ah, j'oubliais : tu n'auras pas accès (ou alors je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire, mais c'est peut-être pas plus mal) à certaines opérations "pro", comme la fameuse "vente à découvert" qui consiste à faire de l'argent en pariant sur le plombage du titre, et qui te donnera envie de mener tous les traders et autres fonds de pension devant un peloton d'exécution.

Mes conseils :
- Ce qui compte, ce n'est pas tant les résultats "purs" (gains ou pertes) d'une société qui compteront, mais ce qu'ils sont par rapport aux attentes du marché. Une société qui a un déficit de 50M€ au lieu des 100M€ craints gagnera 10% alors qu'il perd pourtant de l'argent. En revanche, une autre qui n'en gagne cette fois que 300M€ au lieu des 400M€ les perdra.
- On gagne parfois davantage en anticipant des résultats plutôt qu'en attendant qu'ils soient publiés. J'ai assez souvent vu des personnes vendre leurs actions la veille de résultats après que l'action ait bien monté dans leur attente. Mais c'est très difficile à évaluer si c'est une bonne chose à faire ou non, seule ton expérience te le dira, et encore, hors délit d'initié, c'est plus un pari qu'autre chose.
- Intéresse-toi aux produits sur lesquels tu veux investir, c'est le meilleur moyen pour espérer être en avance sur les marchés, qui ont une approche trop comptable
- Evite les aller-retours, c'est à cause de ça que j'ai le plus perdu. Mes récupérations de gains se sont faites parce que j'ai su me placer et rester des années sur un titre auquel je croyais. Et c'est super-chaud tant tu peux vite paniquer lorsque tu vois un enchainement de baisses arriver. Et à chaque fois, la banque prélèvera son écot, s'il y a bien quelqu'un qui ne perd jamais dans l'histoire, c'est bien elle. En gros, le top est de repérer soit une pépite en devenir (certains se sont fait des gros bénéfices sur les actions biomédicales il y a peu), soit une société avec des reins solides mais sous-côtée (Ubisoft était descendue jusqu'à 4€ seulement par exemple, alors qu'elle a toujours eu de bons fondamentaux, et était alors un bon placement. En revanche, on évitera Atari qui revient à jouer à la roulette).
- Il n'y a pas de maximum et de minimum. Tu peux très bien vendre tes actions en pensant qu'elles sont au max de ce qu'elles pourront être et les voir continuer à monter lorsque tu les a vendues, ce qui est frustrant. A l'inverse, tu peux choisir d'investir dans une action en pensant qu'elle ne pourra pas descendre plus bas, et la voir continuer de fondre comme neige au soleil après que tu y aies mis tes billes, ce qui est carrément rageant.
- Il faut savoir s'arrêter. Place-toi des limites hautes et basses (surtout basses en fait) pour récupérer tes gains et surtout limiter tes pertes (avec le risque de le faire juste avant que le sens s'inverse, mais c'est ainsi).
- Si tu vas sur des fora de bourse, tu y verras des gars très bien pour t'aider, mais aussi des gros sal.... qui racontent des tas cracks dans l'espoir de motiver ou de faire paniquer les petits porteurs qui passeraient par là. Il faut faire la part des choses, mais d'une manière générale, je te dirais de faire tes propres choix sans te faire influencer. Ne va pas acheter une action parce que Popol l'a dit sur un forum quoi, sauf si tu connais très bien le Popol en question pour la qualité de ses interventions, et encore ...
- Les impôts te prélèveront à mort sur tes bénéfices hors PEA (ou en PEA si tu le casses avant 5 ans). Tu peux cependant avoir droit à une remise d'impôts si tu es en pertes et non en gains. Je ne suis pas trop expert dans ce domaine, le mieux serait plutôt de te renseigner auprès de baron ou autre dans le topic des impôts.

Voilà, ce sont quelques règles que je me suis faites et qui reflètent aussi beaucoup mon ressenti.
Pour le moment, j'ai retiré toutes mes billes du marché (mais sans avoir clôturé mon PEA, je garde ça quand même vu son ancienneté, à défaut d'y avoir des actions engagées) car j'ai un projet immobilier. Mais même sans ça, je suis assez sceptique sur le marché actuel. Investir pendant une période de reprise économique est une chose, et on vient de passer une très bonne période ces 2-3 dernières années, mais j'ai peur que ça ne termine bientôt quand je vois toutes les tensions en ce moment, entre les perturbations dans les ciel européen à cause de la Grèce, les sanctions contre la Russie ou même il y a peu la bourse chinoise qui a inquiété récemment les financiers encore davantage que la crise européenne, même si nos médias n'en ont pas trop parlé.

Bref, à toi de voir si tu estimes que le marché vaut le coup, le tout seras ensuite de savoir assumer tes choix, bons ou mauvais. surtout mauvais d'ailleurs, parce que cela donne quand même de gros coups de stress, je préfère te prévenir.

----------


## punishthecat

Merci d'avoir pris le temps de faire une réponse si complète !

Je pense effectivement ouvrir mon PEA au plus vite pour faire date.

J'ai ensuite l'idée d'attendre un peu une correction du marché pour rentrer, ça me laissera le temps de coucher une stratégie.

Pour l'instant je pense plutôt investir sur des tracker, peut être de manière "semi-passive" c'est a dire un tracker eurostock 600, un world et peut être un S&P500 si le dollars baisse, pourquoi pas une petite portion pays émergents ou chine.

Passé la mise de départ (disons 10 000 €) j'ai l'idée de mettre chaque mois 500€ sur le ou les tracker qui ont baissé par rapport au mois précédent.

L'idée serait plus comme tu le voit de constituer un capital avec un rendement supérieur au livret A mais pas de tenter de faire fortune en jouant au loto.
Si vraiment je me prends au jeu de l'analyse, attribuait une partie pour les placement plus risqué (mettons 20%) mais ce n'est pas trop le but pour le moment.

Cela te parait cohérent ?

----------


## Stelteck

Salut.

Je me suis lancé il y a 2 ans avec un PEA moi aussi !!!

Le PEA est vraiment super pour cela, le seul inconvénient est que tu es limité aux valeurs Françaises mais ça fait quand même beaucoup de choix. Ton argent est aussi bloqué 5 ans, il ne faut pas en avoir besoin dans l'immédiat.

J'utilise Fortuneo, qui est aussi ma banque d'ailleurs.

De manière générale, si c'est de l'argent que tu peux te permettre de bloquer et que tu ne te lances pas dans des placements financiers farfelus, les risques sont mesurés. Il faut juste être capable de se dire : Zut il y a eu un crash, tant pis je suis prêt à attendre quelques années que les cours remontent.

Le but n'est pas de devenir riche mais de faire mieux que d'autres placements comme le PEL, ce qui n'est pas très dur.

Les trackers sont un super moyen d'investir sur la moyenne de la bourse, avec un prix très faible. C'est très difficile de battre le marché en tant que particulier, tu n'as aucune information et quand une société annonce des bons résultats par exemple, c'est trop tard, l'information a déjà leaké avant sans que tu le saches et cette information se reflète déjà dans le cours de l'action avant même son annonce.

Enfin tu as des effets moutons épiques. Les investisseurs sont des fifilles ils sont très sensibles à l'atmosphère donc, tu arrives à des effets un peu bizzare du genre quand le cours du pétrole baisse, les entreprises pétrolières baissent (logique), mais aussi plein d'autres trucs n'ayant rien à voir, genre Ubisoft (true story, j'avais des actions ubisoft lol). 

Les trackers te permettent de plus d'investir dans des marchés non Francais/Europe dans ton PEA, car les banques font un montage financier qui permet d'échanger les résultats avec une banque US (pour un tracker US), tout en achetant des actions Europes. Ce sont les trackers composites. (A la différence des trackers normaux ou les banques achètent vraiment la composition de l'indice). Tu as un risque supplémentaire alors c'est la stabilité de la banque. 

De manière générale, il faut avoir des espérances modestes. Ce qui n'empêche que c'est bien plus rentable que les placements classiques.

Perso j'ai 50% de mon PEA sur des trackers : CAC40 normal, tracker Europe composite, tracker SP500 composite.
Puis des grosses boites industrielles (Airbus, Safran, Thalès, etc..). Je travaille dedans je comprends un peu ce qu'ils font.

Sinon j'ai un amis qui lui investis en plus dans les startups biomédicales Françaises, mais la c'est vraiment yolo.

----------


## Praetor

> le seul inconvénient est que tu es limité aux valeurs Françaises


Les valeurs européennes fonctionnent aussi, non?

Edit: Si t'as du Airbus dedans c'est forcément ouvert aux valeurs européennes, puisque c'est une entreprise néerlandaise (du point de vue légal)  ::P:

----------


## Stelteck

> Les valeurs européennes fonctionnent aussi, non?
> Edit: Si t'as du Airbus dedans c'est forcément ouvert aux valeurs européennes, puisque c'est une entreprise néerlandaise (du point de vue légal)


Oui tu as certainement raison mais je dois avouer que je n'ai pas toujours tout compris qu'est ce qui rendait une entreprise éligible ou non. 

Par exemple j'ai pu prendre du Siemens alors que ce n'est côté qu'à Euronext Amsterdam et pas Paris. 

Par contre General Electric, qui pourtant à une cotation en Euro Euronext Paris n'est pas éligible. C'est sûr c'est une entreprise américaine mais il y a une cotation locale pourtant.

----------


## pasglop

J'ai un PEA chez binck depuis quelques années. Rien à dire sur ce courtier, l'interface est très simple d'utilisation et le service client est réactif.

Il faut arriver à s'en détacher un peu et ne pas suivre les cours au quotidien. La gestion passive me va très bien, j'ai passé un peu de temps à selectionner des titres intéressants et suffisamment diversifiés (en nombre et en secteur d'activité) et maintenant ça roule !

----------


## znokiss

Mais surtout : est-ce que ça rapporte ?

----------


## pasglop

Ben disons que si tu ouvres un PEA dans une banque physique gavée de frais et que au moindre petit dévissage tu vends dans la panique, la réponse est non. Tu vas surtout enrichir ton banquier.

Après si tu passes un peu de temps à sélectionner tes titres, que tu as un horizon de placement à moyen ou long terme,  etc et bien tu augmentes tes chances de réussite.

----------


## punishthecat

Bon je remonte un peu après pas mal de lecture sur le sujet.
J'ai donc ouvert un PEA chez binck (ainsi qu'un PEA-PME pour faire date et un CTO au cas où)
J'ai aussi ouvert deux assurances vies chez linxea et fortuneo, toujours pour faire date.

Je commence à m’être pas mal renseigné et a avoir une vision plus précise de ce que je veut faire.

Je sais que ce n'est pas trop le trip de parler de sous entre canards, mais vu le niveau d'expertise CPC dans tout un tas de domaine, je trouverai ça dommage de ne pas partager nos idée sur ce point, plus de brouzoufs, ça veut quand même dire plus de jeux steam en soldes, de 405, ducati au garage, seiko 5 et autres matériel en tout genre.
Et ultimement, plus de temps pour profiter de tout ça  :Bave:

----------


## Maalak

Ben, écoute, là, il faut bien prendre en compte que tu ne pourras pas retirer d'argent de ton pea pendant 5 ans sans le casser, donc comme je te le disais plus haut, n'y mets que de l'argent dont tu sais que tu n'en as pas besoin (voire, que tu es prêt à risquer de perdre !). Et ensuite attends que l'ancienneté se fasse.

Sinon, journée étrange aujourd'hui puisque la bourse grecque vient de se manger un méchant -16% alors que la bourse française a un peu progressé. C'est dire à quel point on s'en fout de la Grèce :crosstopic:

----------


## punishthecat

Oui je compte bien sur garder une épargne de précaution sur livret A pour le moment puis peut être sur assurance vie dans 5 ans.

C'est peut être le moment de mettre un petit billet sur un tracker GRE  ::P:

----------


## Praetor

> Sinon, journée étrange aujourd'hui puisque la bourse grecque vient de se manger un méchant -16% alors que la bourse française a un peu progressé. C'est dire à quel point on s'en fout de la Grèce :crosstopic:


La bourse française avait déjà pris en compte l'évolution de la situation grecque. La bourse grecque était fermée depuis des semaines, elle a tout rattrapé d'un coup.

----------


## Neo_13

Certains courtiers proposent des comptes de démo, ça permet de chiffrer les gains sur du court terme (les courtiers se rémunèrent sur l'écart entre vente et achat). Ca permet de tester ceux qui veulent jouer dans l'actif. Moi par exemple, je viens de me faire plumer par la vautre de Twitter, qui a dévissé de 35% quand j'anticipais une hausse de 3% dans les 2h.

----------


## Molina

Ah bah tiens, ce topic est parfait. J'arrive bientôt à la fin de mes 25 ans (dans 6-8 mois) et donc mon livret jeune avec un taux d'intérêt de 2,5% auquel je n'ai jamais profité (j'étais un jeune con qui ne mettait pas de coté), arrive à son termes. 
Pour les prochaines années (compter 4 à 6 ans) j'vais manger des patates, avec un salaire qui rentrera et qui ne sera pas ou peu dépensé. Du coup je peux mettre 100 balles minimum à gauche tous les mois sans problème. 

Bref, le livret A à 0,75% me déprime un petit peu. Vous avez un truc qui rapporte un minimum sans être Byzance ? Avec possibilité de partir de 0 ?

----------


## pasglop

A mon sens, le truc le plus important c'est d'avoir une épargne de précaution qui te permet de ne pas te faire saigner par un crédit conso, dès que tu as besoin d'un truc particulier (un truc qui pète sur ta bagnole etc...).

Après tu peux commencer à investir et ouvrir une assurance vie et un PEA en ligne avec le minimum exigé pour prendre date.

----------


## punishthecat

Souvent le minimum c'est 100 euros, je te conseillerait d'ouvrir un PEA et une assurance vie. 
Après pour l'épargne de précaution il n'y a guère que le livret A, à moins de trouver une promo sur un super livret. 

Au bout d'un certain temps l'assurance vie peut servir d'épargne de précaution, c'est pour ça que c'est intéressant de l'ouvrir tôt, même sans rien mettre dessus.

----------


## Molina

Ok merci ! Du coup vous me conseillez d'ouvrir les deux ? Par contre, ce qui me ferait peur, c'est que je risque d'avoir un flottement au chômage sans chômage d'ici un an. Donc j'espère qu'on est pas obligé de mettre tous les mois.  ::P:

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> Ok merci ! Du coup vous me conseillez d'ouvrir les deux ?


Oui. #/mdt

----------


## Molina

> Oui.


Oui, ho cava. C'est nouveau pour moi de faire parti de la bourgeoisie qui exploite la masse des travailleurs.  ::ninja::

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

bin bienvenue, en cadeau on offre la biographie de Warren Buffet :



c'est pour faire fuire les vampire comme anderson (coucou lt)

----------


## Praetor

> Oui, ho cava. C'est nouveau pour moi de faire parti de la bourgeoisie qui exploite la masse des travailleurs.


On t'a parlé des assurances-vie luxembourgeoises?  ::ninja::

----------


## batlapatate

J'ai un Livret A, un LDD, un PEA, un PEL et une assurance-vie. Une autre idée pour placer 50-100€ par mois ? Une retraite complémentaire du style Prefon ?

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

La bourse.
Un compte titre pour faire tes propres investissements.

par contre, il faut beaucoup lire et se renseigner.

----------


## batlapatate

> La bourse.
> Un compte titre pour faire tes propres investissements.
> 
> par contre, il faut beaucoup lire et se renseigner.


Un peu la flemme. Chacun son métier ! Et sinon faire du locatif sur un studio ? Il y a des canards qui font ça ?

----------


## Molina

> On t'a parlé des assurances-vie luxembourgeoises?


200% d'intérêt mais faut mettre 1 millions chaque mois ?  ::trollface::

----------


## pasglop

> La bourse.
> Un compte titre pour faire tes propres investissements.
> 
> par contre, il faut beaucoup lire et se renseigner.


Oui si horizon de placement important. Je n'investirai pas par tranche de 50€ car des frais sont prélevés à chaque ordre (2,5€/ordre chez Binck par exemple, dommage de perdre 5% en frais). Tu peux optimiser en mettant 50€ sur un Livret A/LDD et le transférer vers ton courtier pour investir par tranches plus importantes.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Un peu la flemme. Chacun son métier ! Et sinon faire du locatif sur un studio ? Il y a des canards qui font ça ?


Au pire, tu sélectionnes un tracker CAC40, un tracker US, un tracker émergents.

Sinon chercher un bien, faire des travaux, gérer ton locataire, gérer la remise en location, refaire des petits travaux : le locatif me parait bien plus compliqué. Si tu passes par une agence, tu vas payer pour un service qui n'offre pas vraiment de plus-value au regard de ce que tu aurais pu faire.

----------


## Molina

Ben après sur Paris on m'a parlé du business des parking. Mais bon faut un un apport, et ça reste des discussions de bistrot.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ben après sur Paris on m'a parlé du business des parking. Mais bon faut un un apport, et ça reste des discussions de bistrot.

----------


## Janer

C'est intéressant financièrement de faire des prêts à la consommation à 1%/an sur des "grosses" dépenses (de 2000 à 10 000€+) pour ne pas avoir à garder une grosse épargne de précaution ? (Genre une épargne d'urgence de 3 mois de salaires et c'est tout). L'intérêt ce serait de pas bloquer des fonds qui auraient mieux faits d'être placés en bourse. Ou alors c'est trop chiant d'emprunter en terme de temps et de formalités (et de coûts cachés ?)

----------


## fishinou

Ça se fait oui.

Typiquement nous pour la voiture j'ai emprunteé à 0.9% chez Bourso. Ça revient moins cher que de sortir les sous du LEP  ::P:

----------


## Praetor

Oui bien sûr, tout dépend du taux (i.e. vrai prêt conso dans une banque et surtout pas des escroqueries type revolving, carte de crédit, etc.).

----------


## Janer

J'ai l'impression que les banques se positionnent comme vraiment très ouvertes à faire ce genre de prêts en ce moment, mais ça c'est la théorique, j'ai peur qu'en pratiquent il y ai des frais d'assurances ou que les formalités fassent que l'expérience n'est pas painless... Je vais creuser quand même je pense que ça vaut le coup.

----------


## Félire

> Levier, Pinel, frais de notaires réduits, évolution de la valeur du bien ...
> 
> Tu oublis quand même une bonne partie des avantages de l'immobilier (neuf).


Pinel c'est pas forcément un bon plan. Il y a même beaucoup de cas où des gens ont perdu des plumes.

En revanche l'effet levier je suis complétement d'accord. Et pour revenir à des banalité, le mieux étant la combinaison des deux. Mettre le reste de son salaire dans une épargne type bonds euro/action et utiliser l'effet levier avec de l'immobilier en visant un remboursement par le loyer.

Si l'objectif est de mettre son reste de salaire de fin de mois, pour de l'immobilier je viserais plus l'investissement en SCPI. C'est beaucoup moins de travail et de risque.

Et l'immobilier n'est pas sans risque, j'aurais même tendance à dire que si une crise touche ce secteur, il faut attendre plus longtemps pour retrouver ses billes. Exemple Paris après 1990 :



Et on est pas à l'abri d'un krach immobilier avec toute la crise covid. Entre les pertes d'emplois (loyer impayé), les successions qui s'enchaîne, la perte de vitesse des logements airbnb, le prix des logements qui gonflaient comme une bulle. Après je prendrais pas le pari là dessus.

On va donc rester sur le credo une épargne DI-VER-SI-FIÉ





> C'est intéressant financièrement de faire des prêts à la consommation à 1%/an sur des "grosses" dépenses (de 2000 à 10 000€+) pour ne pas avoir à garder une grosse épargne de précaution ? (Genre une épargne d'urgence de 3 mois de salaires et c'est tout). L'intérêt ce serait de pas bloquer des fonds qui auraient mieux faits d'être placés en bourse. Ou alors c'est trop chiant d'emprunter en terme de temps et de formalités (et de coûts cachés ?)


Tu peux aussi mettre une partie de ton épargne dans un CTO (compte titre), l'argent est placé en bourse et facilement déblocable. Par contre le risque c'est d'avoir besoin de cette épargne d'urgence en période de crise boursière.

----------


## Enyss

> Pinel c'est pas forcément un bon plan. Il y a même beaucoup de cas où des gens ont perdu des plumes.


En général ceux qui ont perdu des plumes, c'est ceux qui ont acheté un bien mal situé juste pour profiter du dispositif. En gros, si la réponse à la question "est-ce que tu achèterai ce bien là sans le dispositif" est négative, alors c'est probablement une mauvaise idée d'acheter le bien en question avec le dispositif   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Darkath

> Pinel c'est pas forcément un bon plan. Il y a même beaucoup de cas où des gens ont perdu des plumes.
> 
> En revanche l'effet levier je suis complétement d'accord. Et pour revenir à des banalité, le mieux étant la combinaison des deux. Mettre le reste de son salaire dans une épargne type bonds euro/action et utiliser l'effet levier avec de l'immobilier en visant un remboursement par le loyer.
> 
> Si l'objectif est de mettre son reste de salaire de fin de mois, pour de l'immobilier je viserais plus l'investissement en SCPI. C'est beaucoup moins de travail et de risque.
> 
> Et l'immobilier n'est pas sans risque, j'aurais même tendance à dire que si une crise touche ce secteur, il faut attendre plus longtemps pour retrouver ses billes. Exemple Paris après 1990 :
> 
> https://www.les-crises.fr/wp-content...nts-france.jpg
> ...


Bah après l'immobilier c'est pas liquide, en 10 ans t'es encore en train de rembourser ton pret, t'as le temps de voir les prix remonter :D

Après oui je dirais que la c'est pas le meilleur moment, surtout si on assiste a un shift culturel vers le télétravail ça risque de chambouler les prix en centreville/proche banlieue.

----------


## Zepolak

> Après oui je dirais que la c'est pas le meilleur moment, *surtout si on assiste a un shift culturel vers le télétravail* ça risque de chambouler les prix en centreville/proche banlieue.


C'est totalement mon cas et je peux juste simplement pas croire que je sois le seul. Parce que généralement, mes bonnes idées, y a pleins de gens qui les ont déjà eu avant moi  :^_^:

----------


## Praetor

Yep, c'est en 2019 qu'il fallait acheter une baraque à la campagne  ::P: 

M'enfin le shift ne va pas tout révolutionner non plus. Il y a pleins d'emplois qui ne peuvent pas se faire à distance et il y a aussi plein de gens qui veulent vivre en ville pour profiter de la culture (je connais plein de gens qui vivent à Paris alors qu'ils bossent en banlieue).

----------


## Herman Speed

> Yep, c'est en 2019 qu'il fallait acheter une baraque à la campagne 
> 
> M'enfin le shift ne va pas tout révolutionner non plus. Il y a pleins d'emplois qui ne peuvent pas se faire à distance et il y a aussi *plein de gens qui veulent vivre en ville pour profiter de* la culture (je connais plein de gens qui vivent à Paris alors qu'ils bossent en banlieue).


Et des infrastructures. Hôpitaux par exemple, garderies, centres scolaires, services aux personnes âgées, etc...

----------


## Aza

> Yep, c'est en 2019 qu'il fallait acheter une baraque à la campagne 
> 
> M'enfin le shift ne va pas tout révolutionner non plus. Il y a pleins d'emplois qui ne peuvent pas se faire à distance et il y a aussi plein de gens qui veulent vivre en ville pour profiter de la culture (je connais plein de gens qui vivent à Paris alors qu'ils bossent en banlieue).


ce que j'ai fait :D

En gros, je paye en crédit pour ma RP 60% de ce que je paierais si je la louais :D Si je rachète un autre bien, que je met celle là en location, hors charges, foncier et en comptant la maison louée 11 mois sur 12 je serais encore en benef' tous les mois.

Pour ça qu'en voyant ça, avant la retraite j'aimerais encore faire 2 emprunts immo', c'est super rentable vers chez moi.

Edit : juste pour illustrer mon propos : https://www.leboncoin.fr/ventes_immo...m?ac=206978287

On est sur un 3 pièces à 65k€, disons qu'on le tombe à 60 (y'a tjrs une marge de négo), ça fait quoi, 300€/mois sur 20 ans ? ça se loue dans les 450 / 500 je dirais. donc 300€+genre 80e de foncier mois +50 de frais on est encore en benef

edit² : un 3 pièces se loue environs 535 https://www.leboncoin.fr/locations/1...m?ac=206978287 donc on est large

la campagne ça vous gagne (restez vous agglutiner en ville svp, perso' ça me va)

----------


## Zepolak

Ah oui mais c'est qu'en plus, c'est pas du tout dégueu comme coin Pamiers. gg.

Là où je loue, faut être millionnaire (en AUD) pour acheter un 3-pièce.  ::|: 
Même pas en rêve.

----------


## Lazyjoe

> ce que j'ai fait :D
> 
> En gros, je paye en crédit pour ma RP 60% de ce que je paierais si je la louais :D Si je rachète un autre bien, que je met celle là en location, hors charges, foncier et en comptant la maison louée 11 mois sur 12 je serais encore en benef' tous les mois.
> 
> Pour ça qu'en voyant ça, avant la retraite j'aimerais encore faire 2 emprunts immo', c'est super rentable vers chez moi.
> 
> Edit : juste pour illustrer mon propos : https://www.leboncoin.fr/ventes_immo...m?ac=206978287
> 
> On est sur un 3 pièces à 65k€, disons qu'on le tombe à 60 (y'a tjrs une marge de négo), ça fait quoi, 300€/mois sur 20 ans ? ça se loue dans les 450 / 500 je dirais. donc 300€+genre 80e de foncier mois +50 de frais on est encore en benef
> ...


"Aucun travaux à prévoir" faudra quand même refaire la peinture à minima.  ::ninja::  

Sinon une fois que tu as enlevé les 17% de prélèvements sociaux il te reste 444€ donc c'est déjà limite sur ton calcul, avec un coup d'impôt sur le revenu et ton calcul n'est déjà plus bénéficiaire hein fut pas trop rêver (mais ça reste quand même pas mal rentable).

----------


## Molina

> Ah oui mais c'est qu'en plus, c'est pas du tout dégueu comme coin Pamiers. gg.
> 
> Là où je loue, faut être millionnaire (en AUD) pour acheter un 3-pièce. 
> Même pas en rêve.


Un peu le même cas. Et s'acheter pour dire qu'on est proprio d'un truc à l'autre bout de la France, bof. A la rigueur, tant qu'à faire, je préfère acheter à l'étranger. Genre en Suède  :Bave: .

----------


## Zepolak

Ah oui, très bon choix la Suède, un climat méditerannéen dans 40 ans. Dommage que ce sera aussi sous la Baltique...  ::ninja::

----------


## Aza

Je viens de faire le calcul, sans les prélèvements sociaux, en enlevant le foncier + les charges+ frais notaire on est sur un rendement de 7,35% par an (avec un loyer à 535e loué 12 mois sur 12)

----------


## Molina

> Ah oui, très bon choix la Suède, un climat méditerannéen dans 40 ans. Dommage que ce sera aussi sous la Baltique...


Merde, je viens de voir, et c'est vrai.  :^_^: . 

Reste plus que les cabanons dans les montagnes...

----------


## Lazyjoe

> sans les prélèvements sociaux


Ben il faut les compter, il ne me semble pas qu'il y ait moyen d'y échapper.

----------


## Félire

> Ben il faut les compter, il ne me semble pas qu'il y ait moyen d'y échapper.


Si tu es frontalier et que tu n'es pas inscrit à la sécurité sociale française. (Enfin il y a une partie que tu ne payes pas)

----------


## Aza

> Ben il faut les compter, il ne me semble pas qu'il y ait moyen d'y échapper.


6,1% environs en comptant tout (intérêts crédit frais notaire frais courants taxes foncières prélèvements sociaux)

----------


## fishinou

Entretient du bien (façade, toit, mobilier, chauffage ...) ?

----------


## Praetor

> Si tu es frontalier et que tu n'es pas inscrit à la sécurité sociale française. (Enfin il y a une partie que tu ne payes pas)


On est soumis à un prélèvement de "solidarité" illégal selon le droit européen (mais ce n'est pas comme si l'Etat français en avait quelque chose à foutre de la Loi  ::P: ) de 7,5%.

----------


## Aza

> Entretient du bien (façade, toit, mobilier, chauffage ...) ?


J’ai mis 50e de frais courants / mois, donc 600e / an, c’est large imo (mobilier non il n’est pas meublé, c’est un appart donc toit façade c’est payé à plusieurs puis c’est une fois tous les 50 ans )

----------


## John Venture

5% de rendement, c'est moyen quand on gère 1 milliard, et c'est misérable quand on gère 100 000. Moins l'investissement est élevé et plus l'objectif doit être disproportionné, Warren Buffet l'explique ici. Investissez dans votre zone de connaissance, et si vous n'en avez pas prenez le temps de vous informer un minimum.

Franchement quand je vois des canards venir ici en disant "j'ai envie d'investir X€, mais je ne veux pas y accorder plus de 20 minutes d'attention par an et que ça me rapporte au moins X%" je suis vraiment perplexe. Iriez-vous sur le thread de fitness en disant "j'ai envie de perdre 5kg de masse graisseuse, mais je n'ai pas envie d'y consacrer 1h par semaine" ? A un moment il faut savoir se prendre en main et se donner les moyens de ses ambitions.

Donc on arrête tout et on reprend les bases SVP.



Bien sûr vous pouvez prendre un ETF World, ça revient à parier sur l'économie mondiale. Mais ce genre d'index dilue les performances des bonnes sociétés, et mutualise les pertes des mauvaises. Or il y a *beaucoup* de sociétés zombies à l'heure actuelle qui ne tiennent à flot que par le rachat de leurs dettes par les Banques Centrales. Je rappelle que Michael Burry, l'autiste qui a découvert la faille des CDO qui a causé la débâcle financière de 2008 (et accessoirement le short squeeze de Gamestop 18 mois avant tout le monde), a déjà prévenu sur l'imminence d'un krach des ETF addossés aux index pour cette raison. Le plus gros problème de Burry c'est qu'il a raison *trop tôt*, et ça lui coûte, mais au final il a toujours eu raison jusqu'à présent.

Ne croyez pas que "ça remonte toujours au bout d'un moment", c'est peut-être vrai pour le S&P 500 ces dernières décennies mais le Nikkei ne s'est jamais remis en 30 ans de la trappe aux liquidités du Japon - et si le krach évoqué plus haut se produit le S&P et bien d'autres couleront de la même façon.

Il y a beaucoup de pistes à suivre, sans forcément aller jusqu'au stock-picking si vraiment vous avez la flemme de fouiller les rapports de chaque société. Prenez des ETF de secteur, en cas de crash mondial ils perdront aussi en valeur, mais ils remonteront plus vite et plus haut que les index si la théorie est bonne et que leurs produits sont en demande. Plutôt que de chercher un % de rendement, prenez 5 minutes de réflexion et essayez d'imaginer la vie en 2030: que consommeront les gens? Comment vivrons-nous? Quelques pistes en vrac:

- Les ETF d'Ark invest (Cathie Wood), qui publie de façon hebdomadaire ses nouvelles acquisitions ainsi que ses recherches. Beaucoup de choix, et très bien documentés, avec des ETF sur la recherche génomique, l'espace etc.

- Le secteur du jeu vidéo -qu'à priori les lurkers de CPC doivent un peu connaitre- qui grossit de façon constante (les nouvelles générations jouent au JV, et remplacent les boomers qui ne s'y mettront jamais), et dont certains analystes estiment que la valuation sera bientôt changée, avec un plus grand multiplicateur, car leurs revenus se tournent de plus en plus vers un modèle de service à la demande (moins de frais et plus de revenus que l'époque du "fire & forget" des sorties boîtes).

- Le cannabis s'apprête à être légalisé aux US (et probablement ensuite dans le reste de hémisphère nord), de belles opportunités vis à vis de sociétés déjà bien implantées notamment au Canada qui sont déjà dans les starting-blocks, en surcapacité de production et déjà rentables (il y en a des pourries aussi donc il faut faire le tri).

- Les énergies renouvelables et le coup de départ attendu de la part des US (Biden et son "Green new deal") et du reste du monde, là encore de belles perspectives dans le domaine des véhicules électriques avec des renouvellement de flottes boostés par des incitations fiscales, des paris plus lointains sur l'hydrogène etc.

- Le secteur des commodités qui explose de partout, avec des projets d'infrastructures à foison financés par les états et qui vont nécessiter énormément de matières premières, acier, cuivre etc. Et en bonus la possibilité d'un éventuel super-cycle des commodités qui viendra renverser l'ordre établi. Prenez donc un peu d'Arcelor-Mittal tant que c'est peu cher, pour une fois qu'on a un leader mondial qui est bien positionné (bon c'est surtout Indien maintenant mais quand même éligible PEA).

----------


## Aza

> 5% de rendement, c'est moyen quand on gère 1 milliard, et c'est misérable quand on gère 100 000. Moins l'investissement est élevé et plus l'objectif doit être disproportionné, Warren Buffet l'explique ici. Investissez dans votre zone de connaissance, et si vous n'en avez pas prenez le temps de vous informer un minimum.
> 
> - Le secteur des commodités qui explose


Justement, l’intérêt de l´immo’ c’est qu’il y a 0 investissement ou très peu étant donné que ć’est la banque qui prête l’argent. C’est du bonus en quelques sorte, donc ça n’empeChe en rien d´investir dans d´autre choses en même temps ^^

Merci pour tes explications sur le reste, je lirai ça demain ça à l´air super intéressant  :;):

----------


## Zepolak

Merci John. C'est rigolo, c'est la deuxième fois que je vois une forte incitation vers les actions japonaises décottées (oui du coup, j'en ai un paquet, au point que j'ai voulu freiner des deux fers récemments, mais ptêtre que j'aurais pas dû).

Après, y a pas à dire, ça me passionne pas d'éplucher des bilans donc je préfère encore payer une personne pour le faire pour moi, tant que c'est suffisamment confidentiel. 

Et je plussoie le fait d'investir dans ce qu'on connaît. Genre Paradox ou CD Projekt. Alors okay, les gens qui ont acheté le dernier juste avant la sortie de CP2077 se sont fait un peu avoir sur la bulle de la hype, mais la société, elle, est-elle saine ou pas, bah moi j'ai mon avis (j'ai pas vendu).

----------


## deathdigger

CD Projekt, ça vaut le coup d'acheter quand c'est très bas. Ils se sont plantés en vendant le jeu sur console, mais c'est tout. Sur PC, le jeu fait un carton et est reconnu. Leur plantage fait qu'ils ne referont pas la même connerie, surtout si les ventes sur PC suffisent à rentabiliser les investissements (ou alors, ils feront comme d'hab, une version console après la version PC).

Si une boite correcte ne risque pas de disparaitre ou d'avoir une cessation d'activité, il est mieux d'acheter quand leurs actions sont au plus bas et d'attendre. Si t'as acheté trop haut, tu peux aussi acheter de nouveau quand c'est bas pour avoir une moyenne basse et ainsi faire une plus-value lors de la prochaine hausse.

----------


## Félire

> 5% de rendement, c'est moyen quand on gère 1 milliard, et c'est misérable quand on gère 100 000. Moins l'investissement est élevé et plus l'objectif doit être disproportionné, Warren Buffet l'explique ici. Investissez dans votre zone de connaissance, et si vous n'en avez pas prenez le temps de vous informer un minimum.


Tout dépend du risque que tu es prêt à prendre. Certains risque de ne pas très bien dormir si ils 100k investi dans quelque chose de risqué.






> Franchement quand je vois des canards venir ici en disant "j'ai envie d'investir X€, mais je ne veux pas y accorder plus de 20 minutes d'attention par an et que ça me rapporte au moins X%" je suis vraiment perplexe. Iriez-vous sur le thread de fitness en disant "j'ai envie de perdre 5kg de masse graisseuse, mais je n'ai pas envie d'y consacrer 1h par semaine" ? A un moment il faut savoir se prendre en main et se donner les moyens de ses ambitions.


Si tu vises un faible rendement pourquoi pas. Mais oui sinon il n'y a pas de moyen magique pour faire fructifier l'argent.




> Ne croyez pas que "ça remonte toujours au bout d'un moment", c'est peut-être vrai pour le S&P 500 ces dernières décennies mais le Nikkei ne s'est jamais remis en 30 ans de la trappe aux liquidités du Japon - et si le krach évoqué plus haut se produit le S&P et bien d'autres couleront de la même façon.


Je mettrais quand même un disclaimer sur le Nikkei, cette bulle a été formé par des mouvements de capitaux des US. Donc à l’échelle mondiale ça a surtout été un jeu à somme nulle d'un pays vers un autre. Et un ETF worl est censé protéger de ce genre de phénomène ou d'une rotation sectorielle très marqué. Mais en effet un ETF n'est pas non plus sans risque, surtout avec leur grossissement ces dernières années.

Ensuite sur les ETF sectoriel, assuré vous de pouvoir investir dedans quand vous faites votre recherche. Certains ETF US ne sont pas accessiblent en Europe comme les ARK.




> On est soumis à un prélèvement de "solidarité" illégal selon le droit européen (mais ce n'est pas comme si l'Etat français en avait quelque chose à foutre de la Loi ) de 7,5%.


Et encore ça a été abaissé avec une décision de justice.




> 6,1% environs en comptant tout (intérêts crédit frais notaire frais courants taxes foncières prélèvements sociaux)


Tu vises quoi comme fiscalité pour la location ?



Sinon petit bilan personnel :

Depuis que je fais un suivi actif de mes investissements, je suis passé de 90k€ le 16.10.2020 à 127k€ le 15.01.2021. Le plus gros de l'augmentation provient de mes investissements, le reste de mon salaire. En revanche je sens que mon prochain bilan entre le 15.01 et le 15.02 sera mauvais, j'ai été un peu trop joueurs bien mal m'en a pris de changer de stratégies après quelques coups de poker gagnant et trop grisant qui m'ont fait prendre de mauvaises décisions par la suite.

----------


## dremiou

> Sinon petit bilan personnel :
> 
> Depuis que je fais un suivi actif de mes investissements, je suis passé de 90k€ le 16.10.2020 à 127k€ le 15.01.2021. Le plus gros de l'augmentation provient de mes investissements, le reste de mon salaire. En revanche je sens que mon prochain bilan entre le 15.01 et le 15.02 sera mauvais, j'ai été un peu trop joueurs bien mal m'en a pris de changer de stratégies après quelques coups de poker gagnant et trop grisant qui m'ont fait prendre de mauvaises décisions par la suite.


Plus de 40% en 3 mois ! Bravo. Je serais curieux se de connaitre comment tu fais ton "suivi actif"  ::):  Sans entrer dans les détails bien sûr (enfin c'est comme tu le sens), tu peux nous en dire plus ?

----------


## wafwafe

Merci John Venture pour tes explications et je pense qu'il est effectivement important de rappeler certaines règles.

Néanmoins, je ne pense pas qu'il faille mettre tous ceux qui disent "j'ai envie d'investir X€, mais je ne veux pas y accorder plus de 20 minutes d'attention par an et que ça me rapporte au moins X%" dans le même panier.
Il y en a surement qui espère devenir rentier en 2 ans sans y passer de temps et je pense aussi que ce n'est pas possible (ou très compliqué/risqué).
Mais il y aussi une autre catégorie (dans laquelle je m'inclus), qui souhaite juste trouver un placement plus rentable que les AV et le livret A qui deviennent vraiment inintéressants au possible. L'idée est donc d'avoir un taux dans les 3/4% sans y passer plusieurs heures par semaine (à aucun moment, je m'attends à me faire 10%). Et là je pense que c'est possible via par exemple les EFT.

D'ailleurs, quand je lis la seconde partie de ton message, ça me rappelle à quel point (ARK, canabis, commodités, etc) je ne connais vraiment rien à ce milieu et que cela me rassure dans l'idée de justement ne pas faire de stock picking sur des choses que je ne maitrise pas.

En tout cas, merci pour ton analyse qui est super intéressante  :;):  et je vais continuer à drap ce topic dans lequel j'apprends plein de choses !




> Sinon petit bilan personnel :
> 
> Depuis que je fais un *suivi actif* de mes investissements, je suis passé de 90k€ le 16.10.2020 à 127k€ le 15.01.2021.


Le mot en gras qui fait toute la différence et qui illustre bien les propos de John. Félicitations en tout cas Félire !

----------


## William Vaurien

Quelqu'un connait ce site d'investissement: https://www.raizers.com/index.php?lang=fr

Ils lancent souvent des campagnes de financement dans l'immobilier avec des taux de rendement assez élevés (autour de 10% par an) et des tickets d'entrées assez bas (part de 1000€ par exemple).

J'ai un petit pécule à investir (quelques milliers d'euros) et ça me parait un 'super plan' comme ça vite fait. Après en ayant épluchés quelques brochures j'ai bien vu qu'il y avait quand même des risques, mais ça à l'air quand même mieux qu'un livret A ou d'acheter des actions au pif...

Vous en pensez quoi de ce genre de truc ?

----------


## blueray

Je pose ma question "assurance vie" ici, le topic s'approchant le plus d'un topic finance perso...
Grâce à finary.eu (permet d'aller récupérer les infos de vos comptes et les centraliser sur un joli dashboard), j'ai découvert que je payais pas mal de frais sur mon assurance vie en pilotage auto. 
Par exemple : 
Carmignac Emergent : 2,27 %
Euro Sustainable Equity : 2,23 %
Oddo Avenir Europe : 2,17 %
...

Donc ma question : vous gérez comment votre assurance vie ? Vous la pilotez à la main, en mettant quelques ETF ?

Note : elle est chez Boursorama, et correspond à "Sélection 100% ISR Dynamique".

----------


## Phenixy

Perso je suis finance "passive" (fonds automatisés avec frais faibles) plutôt qu'"active" (des gestionnaires de fonds aux frais élevés qui pensent pouvoir battre le marché), donc gestion libre avec tout en ETF (la majorité en ETF World Lyxor) à part de rares exceptions (Française des Jeux parce que c'était un cadeau de l'Etat et Tesla l'action meme où j'ai eu du flair).

----------


## Bernard Renard

Perso, pilotage à la mano. J'ai un peu de tout, 40% en fond euros, 30% en fond actions, 10% en obligations (ça faudrait que je m'en sépare à l'occas') et 20% en fonds diversifiés.
 Le crash du H2O Multistrategies et le fait que je m'en sois pas occupé  ::ninja::  m'a bouffé toute la plus value  ::ninja::

----------


## blueray

> Quelqu'un connait ce site d'investissement: https://www.raizers.com/index.php?lang=fr
> 
> Ils lancent souvent des campagnes de financement dans l'immobilier avec des taux de rendement assez élevés (autour de 10% par an) et des tickets d'entrées assez bas (part de 1000€ par exemple).
> 
> J'ai un petit pécule à investir (quelques milliers d'euros) et ça me parait un 'super plan' comme ça vite fait. Après en ayant épluchés quelques brochures j'ai bien vu qu'il y avait quand même des risques, mais ça à l'air quand même mieux qu'un livret A ou d'acheter des actions au pif...
> 
> Vous en pensez quoi de ce genre de truc ?


Ce qu'il faudrait voir c'est leur perf sur les dernières années, pour vérifier qu'elle corresponde effectivement aux 10 % / an annoncé.
De mon côté, j'ai fait quelques investissements chez Anaxago (tu peux aussi y investir sur des startups) et le seul dossier dont je suis sorti (investi en 2019) avait une rentabilité nette annoncée à 8 % et en vrai à 7,7 % (donc pas dégueu).

----------


## blueray

> Perso je suis finance "passive" (fonds automatisés avec frais faibles) plutôt qu'"active" (des gestionnaires de fonds aux frais élevés qui pensent pouvoir battre le marché), donc gestion libre avec tout en ETF (la majorité en ETF World Lyxor) à part de rares exceptions (Française des Jeux parce que c'était un cadeau de l'Etat et Tesla l'action meme où j'ai eu du flair).





> Perso, pilotage à la mano. J'ai un peu de tout, 40% en fond euros, 30% en fond actions, 10% en obligations (ça faudrait que je m'en sépare à l'occas') et 20% en fonds diversifiés.
>  Le crash du H2O Multistrategies et le fait que je m'en sois pas occupé  m'a bouffé toute la plus value


Merci pour vos retours ! Je vais sûrement passer à ce genre de gestion directe du coup (vu que je le fais pour le PEA, autant le faire aussi ici).

----------


## Phenixy

Ah oui pardon j'ai lu vite, dans mon cas c'est pour le PEA, qui est 100% actions donc. Mon AV est elle en 100% fonds euros, et je ventile mon risque comme ça.

----------


## blueray

> Ah oui pardon j'ai lu vite, dans mon cas c'est pour le PEA, qui est 100% actions donc. Mon AV est elle en 100% fonds euros, et je ventile mon risque comme ça.


Ah ok! Merci

----------


## Catel

Je ne comprends pas ce qui se passe, ça fait 3 fois que je tente de passer un ordre pour mon ETF et que j'ai du "tombé en fin de validité"  ::huh:: 
Là je l'ai passé jeudi, j'ai mis la limite à lundi et il l'a pas passé hier. Alors que je devais être dans les clous de la limite de valeur.

A part ça ça va bien pour moi j'en suis à 11,5% de plus-value en même pas un an...  ::P:

----------


## Zepolak

> Là je l'ai passé jeudi, j'ai mis la limite à lundi et il l'a pas passé hier. Alors que je devais être dans les clous de la limite de valeur.


Ça manque de détails, mais avec ce que tu as donné, je peux au moins envisager la chose suivante : si c'est jamais passé en dessous de la valeur, y a aucune raison pour que ton achat ait lieu. En effet, d'autres personnes ont aussi mis la même limite que toi. Quand ça touche, bah, y a des ordres partiels et des ordres pas executés.

----------


## Ultragreatsword

J'hésite pour Ubisoft entre vendre et encaisser une perte de 10 à 15% ou attendre quelques temps et espérer un rebond plus tard.L'action a pas mal chuté en mai, elle a remonté un peu depuis...Je l'avais prise quand elle était à 70 euros+ en pensant qu'elle ne chuterait pas davantage  mais  je suis assez indécis vu le contexte je ne sais pas si elle peut reprendre dix euros d'ici la fin de l'année.J'aimerais bien pouvoir revendre avec bénéfice et réinvestir ailleurs mais je ne sais pas du tout comment ça va évoluer.

https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/UBI.PA/

Je n'ose pas investir plus pour cost average down par peur d'accroître les pertes.

----------


## Ultragreatsword

> Je pose ma question "assurance vie" ici, le topic s'approchant le plus d'un topic finance perso...
> Grâce à finary.eu (permet d'aller récupérer les infos de vos comptes et les centraliser sur un joli dashboard), j'ai découvert que je payais pas mal de frais sur mon assurance vie en pilotage auto. 
> Par exemple : 
> Carmignac Emergent : 2,27 %
> Euro Sustainable Equity : 2,23 %
> Oddo Avenir Europe : 2,17 %
> ...
> 
> Donc ma question : vous gérez comment votre assurance vie ? Vous la pilotez à la main, en mettant quelques ETF ?
> ...


Je pense mettre fin bientôt à la mienne. C'est un contrat de presque cinq ans réparti entre un fond euro,des valeurs agricoles et un troisième fond.....Mais les performances sont minimes et en cinq ans je n'ai presque rien gagné et je faisais confiance au conseiller qui me l'a indiqué...
Le conseiller de l'époque avait promis du 20% ou plus avec un beau graphique de performances antérieures

Sur Cinq ans j'ai fait un total de 5,6% de plus values soit 1% et des poussières par an...(1100 euros de plus value en cinq ans)

----------


## Saintvergetorix

> J'hésite pour Ubisoft entre vendre et encaisser une perte de 10 à 15% ou attendre quelques temps et espérer un rebond plus tard.L'action a pas mal chuté en mai, elle a remonté un peu depuis...Je l'avais prise quand elle était à 70 euros+ en pensant qu'elle ne chuterait pas davantage  mais  je suis assez indécis vu le contexte je ne sais pas si elle peut reprendre dix euros d'ici la fin de l'année.J'aimerais bien pouvoir revendre avec bénéfice et réinvestir ailleurs mais je ne sais pas du tout comment ça va évoluer.
> 
> https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/UBI.PA/
> 
> Je n'ose pas investir plus pour cost average down par peur d'accroître les pertes.


La courbe du mois passé est sympa. A ta place, j'attendrai de voir, en me fixant comme date butoir les sorties de l'automne/Noël, quitte à prendre ma PV au prochain effet d'annonce (type: quand Ubi avait annoncé avoir chopé la licence Star Wars, il y a quelques mois).
 Je suis Ubisoft dont j'ai longtemps eu des actions et je me tâte à re-rentrer. J'attends de voir si l'augmentation actuelle casse la tendance des six derniers mois.
Après, je dis ça, je suis loin d'être un spécialiste...

----------


## Zepolak

> Je n'ose pas investir plus pour cost average down par peur d'accroître les pertes.


Si c'est une entreprise en laquelle tu crois, il n'y a aucune raison de vendre, sauf si tu as un besoin d'argent immédiat ou que tu vois une bien meilleure opportunité ailleurs.

Un exemple personnel, j'avais des 7CD (CD Projekt), et j'avais aucune envie de vendre, si ce n'est fiscale. Je vais en reprendre d'ailleurs dès que je me sors les doigts des fesses. Possiblement aujourd'hui.

----------


## blueray

> Je pense mettre fin bientôt à la mienne. C'est un contrat de presque cinq ans réparti entre un fond euro,des valeurs agricoles et un troisième fond.....Mais les performances sont minimes et en cinq ans je n'ai presque rien gagné et je faisais confiance au conseiller qui me l'a indiqué...
> Le conseiller de l'époque avait promis du 20% ou plus avec un beau graphique de performances antérieures
> 
> Sur Cinq ans j'ai fait un total de 5,6% de plus values soit 1% et des poussières par an...(1100 euros de plus value en cinq ans)


Ah oui, autant placer en fond euro à 100% dans ces cas-là...
Sinon selon tes besoins en liquidités, soit tu places tout en fond euro et tu attends encore 3 ans pour être défiscalisé. Soit tu places sur des ETF pour être "sûr" de faire plus de perf (sauf crash mondial bien sûr).

----------


## Zepolak

> Praetor, ma technique du Fire, c'est :
> 1) devenir propriétaire de son habitat
> 2) ne pas dépenser en achats dispendieux, ex renouveler sa bagnole citadine après 10 ans , ne pas partir en vacances à l'étranger chaque année
> 3) avoir un épargne en cash
> 4) acheter et rénover un appartement modeste pour le louer
> 5) avec une partie du loyer se préserver de l'inflation du cash épargné
> 6) réinvestir partiellement dans des actions.
> [...]
> Je me fais saigner par les sociétés immobilières qui me prennent min 10% hors charges, par la banque et assureurs qui me facturent pour un service médiocre.
> Les impôts aussi, mais ça, c'est le jeu. Un jour, j'aurais droit à gratter.


Merci Herman, en un post, tu viens de me rappeler/reconvaincre pourquoi je ne veux jamais être propriétaire, ou alors seulement quand je m'approcherai vraiment des vieux jours, et que les émotions de voir des krach boursiers seront trop fortes pour mon petit coeur.




> C'est ce que j'ai fait jeudi et vendredi. Jacked to the tits!


Du coup, j'en ai pris une très grosse louche aussi. Ça fait longtemps que je pense que l'acier va devenir un gros facteur limitant, surtout dans la perspective des infrastructures de développement durable, mais je ne connaissais pas les acteurs de ce secteur. J'ai envie de faire confiance à John.

Et j'ai repris mes 7CD que j'avais liquidé pour la fin d'année fiscale.

----------


## Aza

Quand vous faites vos comptes, si vous êtes propriétaire de votre RP, le remboursement du crédit vous le comptez dans le % d'argent épargné ?

----------


## Enyss

C'est plutôt raisonnable de le compter dans l'"effort d'épargne", par contre, ça diminue la case "passif" de l'immobilier, qui n'est, pour moi, pas de l'épargne (même si c'est du patrimoine)

----------


## Praetor

> Quand vous faites vos comptes, si vous êtes propriétaire de votre RP, le remboursement du crédit vous le comptez dans le % d'argent épargné ?


La partie amortissement oui, puisque c'est une diminution de la dette et donc un accroissement du patrimoine net.

----------


## Ventilo

Non parce que (hormis que je fais pas vraiment mes comptes) l'immobilier ne sera de l'epargne que le jour ou je vendrais le bien.  En attendant c'est un ensemble de briques. Si sa valeur comptable net se calcule, l'argent n'est pas disponible.

----------


## Aza

J'ai bien fait de commencer à faire des investissements (ma RP, un peu d'ETF...), apparemment les retraites vont encore être reculées....

En y réfléchissant, déjà clairement je me dis que j'ai pas envie de bosser comme maintenant jusqu'à 65, voire 67, voire encore + si d'ici là y'a encore des réformes.

Donc, peut-etre me foutre à mi temps vers 55 ou 60 ans pour profiter de la vie, et avoir assez d'investissements (Immo', Bourse) pour garder un train de vie normal. 

Exemple : disons qu'il me faille 25k/an pour vivre correctement : temps partiel 15k/an, un loyer qui rentre on va dire 5k/an, 100k en bourse qui me font du 5k/an. Bon, ça c'est hors impots, mais vous voyez le truc ? Ca vous parait réaliste ou pas du tout ?

Commencez à calculer pour ça les gars, on va tous y crever au boulot sinon.

----------


## Zepolak

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai eu un 60% forcé semi-volontaire l'année dernière (industrie du tourisme tout ça). 

Alors clairement, ça m'a montré que c'est possible. Mais bon, j'ai pas d'enfants donc ça facilite les choses.

Je pense que ce que tu décris, c'est un peu le "FIRE" qui est un peu en vogue depuis un moment. De toute façon, quand les retraites ont initialement été mise en place, l'âge de retraite, c'était l'espérance de vie. Pendant un moment, y en a qui ont eu de la chance (les boomers responsables de tous les maux  ::ninja::  ), mais je pense que l'on va à grand pas revenir vers ça.

----------


## Ventilo

Le mot clef c'est 'enfants' parce que s'ils ont 20 ans pour tes 55 ans tu auras plus besoin d'heures supp que le loisir de travailler a 60%

----------


## Clad

Bon, après presque deux mois 100% liquide sans rien toucher (même pas en short, comme je comprenais pas pourquoi ça montait tant, je me disais que ça pourrait tout autant continuer de monter et je comprendrais pas plus), j'ai repris  aujourd'hui:

- Une grosse louche d'air liquide à 148. Pas d'objectif ni d'horizon particulier, c'est plus pour stocker mon épargne qu'autre chose. Avec le retour de l'inflation je veux pas garder trop de cash.
- Une petite ligne de eutelsat à 9.95, pour les coupons. Un peu risqué, mais ça peut tout autant continuer de plonger ou remonter sur 12. Pareil, pas de point de sortie particulier visé. J'ai mis un ordre 6 mois à 12, mais je crois pas au père noel. Je serais aussi content de revendre un peu en dessous de 11, ou encaisser le dividende l'an prochain et attendre le retour à mon prix d'achat.
- Du BNP à 48.6. Evidemment il a continué de chuter aussitôt acheté. Objectif entre 52 et 54 d'ici septembre/octobre. J'ai placé un ordre de vente à 54, sans m'interdire de l'annuler et vendre au marché si je le vois dépasser 52 à court terme.
- Et evidemment un ETF CAC40, sans levier, accumulatif. Acheté à 6345, évidemment ça continue de chuter (6330 au moment où je poste). Objectif 5% d'ici fin automne/noel.

----------


## Félire

Aujourd'hui c'est les soldes  ::P:

----------


## Clad

6260.

Vous voulez faire fortune en bourse ? Essayez la méthode Clad, méthode infaillible ! Quand j'achète, c'est le bon moment pour vendre, et quand je vend c'est le bon moment pour acheter.

----------


## Praetor

Crée un blog: "La boussole qui indique le Sud". Tu vas faire un malheur  ::P:

----------


## fishinou

> Aujourd'hui c'est les soldes


La bourse à choppé le variant delta  ::P: 

Encore quelques jours comme ça et je vais pouvoir remettre une louche ^^

----------


## Clad

Je parirais pas qu'il y aura encore beaucoup de jours comme ça à venir. Sans vouloir faire du wishful thinking, je vois plutôt une remontée d'au moins la moitié d'aujourd'hui demain.

----------


## Aza

> 6260.
> 
> Vous voulez faire fortune en bourse ? Essayez la méthode Clad, méthode infaillible ! Quand j'achète, c'est le bon moment pour vendre, et quand je vend c'est le bon moment pour acheter.


Sinon y'a une autre strat' pas mal pour faire fortune, acheter des crypto' comme "valeur refuge" en dca qu'ils disaient  ::ninja::

----------


## burton

C'est ce que je fais avec mes assurance vie, l'objectif est d'avoir un gros bas de laine pour mes vieux jours

----------


## punishthecat

> Les banques prédisaient déjà une possible récession et la montée de l'inflation, donc des taux à un moment ou un autre. Par exemple, mon banquier m'a seulement proposé des plans d'épargne sur 7 ou 10 ans l'année dernière, alors que les années ou les investissements rapportaient mieux, même des plans de 1 à 3 ans pouvaient être intéressants. Dans tous les cas, l'avantage est que ces plans garantissent la mise, donc même si on est encore en négatif dans 7 ans, je n'aurai rien perdu... par contre je n'aurai rien gagné.


je me mefie de tout ce qui viens des banquiers, bien regarder les frais !
Sinon yep, DCA et long terme, on investi pas en bourse pour après demain donc pas d'inquiétudes sur les baisses, on suit la stratégie définie initialement, voir on investi un poil plus si grosse baisse.

----------


## burton

Yep, je continue mon DCA mais je l'ai réduit pour le moment afin d'avoir des liquidités tout de suite disponible au cas où la situation en Ukraine degenere encore plus

----------


## Aza

Avec la montée des taux des livrets annoncées (la à 2% au 1er août askip) vous allez vous y intéresser un peu ? 
Perso j'ai arrêté l'allocution sur mon fond € qui a un taux ridicule depuis quelques années, pour mettre sur livret a.

----------


## Enyss

Les fonds euros vont logiquement remonter eux aussi avec la remontée des taux d'intérêts. Un fond euros, c'est très majoritairement composé d'obligations (= de la dette), donc quand les taux sont bas, logiquement les rendements sont bas. 

Mon AV en fond euros, c'est 90% d'obligations : ~50% d'obligations d'état,  ~30% d'obligations d'entreprises, ~10% d'obligations sécurisés.

----------


## Ploufito

Coin,
En ces temps d'inflation j'ai un petit capital que je souhaiterai placer mais je n'y connais pas grand chose. J'étais parti pour mettre ça sur un ETF mais à vous lire ça n'a pas l'air d'être le bon moment, donc vous iriez plutôt sur du livret A en attendant que les marchés remontent ou vous partiriez quand même sur un ETF maintenant ? (ou même un mix des 2 ?).
J'ai aussi une assurance vie mais je préférerais bloquer la somme 3-4 ans plutôt que 8.
Des conseils ?

----------


## Clad

On a déjà eu cette discussion ici plein de fois: tu seras jamais perdant sur le long terme avec un ETF bien diversifié, pas que tu gagneras forcément mais les conditions nécéssaire pour que ce soit perdant à long terme sont telles que n'importe quoi d'autre ferait pire.

Donc oui, un ETF c'est une bonne idée. Beaucoup ici cherchent des ETF les plus large possible, genre un ETF World, mais pour moi c'est du marketing du gros chiffre (mon ETF il a 3000 valeurs ! Ah ouais  bein moins mon ETF il en a 6000 !)

De fait, l'économie mondiale est tellement interconnecté que les même tendance de fond se retrouvent partout à peu près en même temps. Autant prendre un ETF France, même un bête ETF CAC40, c'est fiscalement plus avantageux et t'auras des frais de gestion (légèrement) moindre, donc un meilleur rendement net.

Après, les cryptos s'étant cassé la gueule, ça peut valoir le coup de mettre genre 10% de ton portefeuille en bitcoin aussi. Mais sur un portefeuille auto-hebergé, ne pas faire confiance à un tier c'est un vrai panier de crabe et il va encore y avoir des faillites et des gestionnaires qui vont partir avec la caisse.

----------


## Praetor

Perso j'ai pris un ETF Eurostoxx 50 plutôt que CAC40 pour placer mes Euros car les frais de gestions sont vraiment très faibles et les 50 plus grandes capitalisations de la zone Euro me semblent pas mal pour diversifier.

----------


## glupsglups

En quoi un ETF CAC40 serait plus avantageux fiscalement ? (Vrai question)

----------


## Praetor

> En quoi un ETF CAC40 serait plus avantageux fiscalement ? (Vrai question)


Tu peux le mettre dans ton PEA, non? Tout ce qui est européen peut aller dans le PEA il me semble. Alors qu'un ETF World contient beaucoup d'actions US.

----------


## Enyss

Tu peux aussi mettre un ETF world dans ton PEA...

----------


## Stelteck

L'EFT CAC40 il n'est pas synthétique lui, il est physique, c'est à dire que la banque peut acheter réellement les actions qui compose l'EFT, alors que les EFTs plus larges sont synthétique, et la banque fait une manip financière pour reproduire l'indice. 

Potentiellement, en cas de gros gros problème, il sera plus facile de récupérer son argent depuis les trackers physiques. (Mais il faut un gros gros problème).

----------


## Ploufito

> On a déjà eu cette discussion ici plein de fois: tu seras jamais perdant sur le long terme avec un ETF bien diversifié, pas que tu gagneras forcément mais les conditions nécéssaire pour que ce soit perdant à long terme sont telles que n'importe quoi d'autre ferait pire.
> 
> Donc oui, un ETF c'est une bonne idée. Beaucoup ici cherchent des ETF les plus large possible, genre un ETF World, mais pour moi c'est du marketing du gros chiffre (mon ETF il a 3000 valeurs ! Ah ouais  bein moins mon ETF il en a valeurs !)
> 
> De fait, l'économie mondiale est tellement interconnecté que les même tendance de fond se retrouvent partout à peu près en même temps. Autant prendre un ETF France, même un bête ETF CAC40, c'est fiscalement plus avantageux et t'auras des frais de gestion (légèrement) moindre, donc un meilleur rendement net.
> 
> Après, les cryptos s'étant cassé la gueule, ça peut valoir le coup de mettre genre 10% de ton portefeuille en bitcoin aussi. Mais sur un portefeuille auto-hebergé, ne pas faire confiance à un tier c'est un vrai panier de crabe et il va encore y avoir des faillites et des gestionnaires qui vont partir avec la caisse.


Ok merci

----------


## punishthecat

Tout ce qui viens d'être dit est vrai et juste, par contre je t'alerte sur un point, tu ne place pas tes sous en bourses pour un horizon de 3/4 ans, si vraiment t'en a besoins dans 4 ans, reste sur une assurance vie (même si pas optimal) en fond euro, voir quelques fond tranquilles.

----------


## Clad

> Tout ce qui viens d'être dit est vrai et juste, par contre je t'alerte sur un point, tu ne place pas tes sous en bourses pour un horizon de 3/4 ans, si vraiment t'en a besoins dans 4 ans, reste sur une assurance vie (même si pas optimal) en fond euro, voir quelques fond tranquilles.


Parfaitement, ça va sans dire mais ça va mieux en le disant, merci d'avoir completé.

Et tant qu'à faire dans les disclaimers, les conseilleurs ne sont pas les payeurs tout ça tout ça, ce qu'on raconte n'engage que nous et on est que des experts CPC.

----------


## Tilt

Bon vous pensez qu'on a touché le fond ?
Moi je crois pas ça va encore descendre, j'ai pas vu de bonnes nouvelles dans l'actualité

----------


## Enyss

Le truc à comprendre c'est qu'il n'est pas nécessaire qu'il y ai des bonnes nouvelles pour que la bourse remonte. Tant que les nouvelles sont "moins pires qu'attendues", il est normal que ça remonte, tandis que si les nouvelles sont "moins bonnes qu'attendues", il est normal que ça baisse, car (en simplifiant beaucoup) les acteurs du marché ont déjà intégré leurs prévisions dans le prix. Idem si la nouvelle est une "mauvaise nouvelle" mais qui réduit l'incertitude. 

Maintenant, oui, c'est pas dit qu'on ai touché le fond, surtout si de mauvaises nouvelles inattendues apparaissent.

----------


## Aza

Perso' j'épargne sur ETF World pour un horizon de placement à +/- 30 ans, en gros ma retraite, donc je regarde même pas les courbes, je DCA sans me prendre la tête.

----------


## Phenixy

> Bon vous pensez qu'on a touché le fond ?
> Moi je crois pas ça va encore descendre, j'ai pas vu de bonnes nouvelles dans l'actualité


Pour avoir discuté ce WE avec un pote trader en pétrole et gaz, mon avis personnel est : "lolno"

----------


## Clad

> Bon vous pensez qu'on a touché le fond ?
> Moi je crois pas ça va encore descendre, j'ai pas vu de bonnes nouvelles dans l'actualité


A tout moment il y a pile 50% des gens qui pensent que ça va baisser, et 50% des gens qui pensent que ça va monter. Donc impossible de répondre à ta question sauf délit d'initié.

J'aurais tendance à dire: te preoccupe pas des niveaux actuels et place ce que tu peux te permettre de perdre. De toute façon ça a été testé: aucun gestionnaire de fond ne fait mieux que le hasard sur le long terme alors que c'est leur metier. Nous simple couillons lambda on sait pas plus si "ça va monter" ou "ça va baisser".

----------


## punishthecat

> Bon vous pensez qu'on a touché le fond ?
> Moi je crois pas ça va encore descendre, j'ai pas vu de bonnes nouvelles dans l'actualité


Moi je pense pas, j'investis bêtement tout les mois sur mon tracker, éventuellement j'augmente un peu l'investissement si gros crash, mais c'est mon seul facteur de variation, si tu commences à penser, tu as de grande chance de perdre.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il y a une exception, ce sont les très petites capitalisation qui les rendent innacessibe aux gestionnaires de fond, donc si tu as envie de te taper des heures de rapports a lire, il peut y avoir des petits coups a faire.

----------


## Foksadure

Je ne fais que passer, mais cet article du Temps m'a fait rire :

https://www.letemps.ch/opinions/anti...pisode-finance




> *Anti-woke, épisode finance*
> 
> OPINION. *A l'inverse des critères ESG, plusieurs sociétés ont créé des ETF voulant éliminer toute considération politique. Surtout si elle n’est pas conservatrice.*
> 
> En langage financier, être woke, du moins pour la droite dure américaine, c’est être adepte de l’investissement durable. Les critères ESG (pour environnement, social et gouvernance) ne sont pour elle que l’expression de croyances ou de points de vue politiques auxquels elle n’adhère pas. Difficile en effet de convaincre quelqu’un de prendre en compte les effets sur la planète d’une entreprise spécialisée dans l’extraction de charbon si ce quelqu’un ne croit pas au réchauffement climatique.
> 
> Alors que la finance durable est en plein boom depuis plusieurs années, d’autres cherchent ainsi à occuper le créneau inverse, celui de l’investissement anti-woke ou anti-ESG. Pas plus tard que cette semaine, un projet de fonds de placement vient d’être déposé à la SEC, le gendarme financier américain, qui répond au nom sans équivoque de *God Bless America ETF. Il promet de rayer de ses placements les actions des entreprises qualifiées d'«activistes» parce qu’elles auraient l’audace d’exprimer un avis (comprendre ici de gauche ou démocrate) sans qu’il soit directement lié à leur activité.*
> 
> *«Politiquement responsable»*
> ...


 ::P:

----------


## punishthecat

Ca va être intéressant de suivre ça, c'est basé sur quel indice du coup?

----------


## Aza

Vu le film sur la crise des subprimes de 2008 là, short je ne sais plus quoi, un bijoux je vous le recommande !

----------


## Lupuss

The Big Short, très bon film! Je recommande aussi Margin Call!

----------


## Bah

Petite question, y'a un peu plus d'un an j'ai investi dans un fond de placement de ma banque. Comme je suis un putain de devin, je l'ai fait avant que ça monte un peu, puis que ça se casse la gueule. Bon, comme c'est un truc pour lequel je vise le long terme, je m'en fais pas plus que ça.  Mon fond a perdu grosso modo 10%, mais à mon grand étonnement je reçois aujourd'hui un avis de revenu d'environ 1%. J'arrive pas trop capter à quoi ça tient. C'est genre des dividendes ? J'ai trouvé mon fond sur le swissfunddata donc j'ai plein de données et je peux voir l'évolution du truc, mais je trouve rien qui parle du revenu (je trouve juste que j'ai un rendement de 0,95 cette année alors que l'année passé il était de 0,75 malgré que ça semblait globalement mieux se porter).

----------


## punishthecat

C'est quoi comme fond ? t'as le code isin ?

----------


## Clad

Ça ressemble à un dividende oui, les dividendes sont taxés même quand réinvestis ou reçu en actions (par exemple là j'ai reçu un avertissement de ma banque parce que j'ai pas assez d'espèces sur mon compte titre pour payer mes dividendes Alstom, que j'ai fait le choix de recevoir en actions, ça me coûte plus que ça me rapporte par les rompus)

----------


## Bah

> C'est quoi comme fond ? t'as le code isin ?


C'est ça 
https://www.swissfunddata.ch/sfdpub/...ds/show/130514

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ça ressemble à un dividende oui, les dividendes sont taxés même quand réinvestis ou reçu en actions (par exemple là j'ai reçu un avertissement de ma banque parce que j'ai pas assez d'espèces sur mon compte titre pour payer mes dividendes Alstom, que j'ai fait le choix de recevoir en actions, ça me coûte plus que ça me rapporte par les rompus)


Oui j'ai déjà eu l'impôt anticipé dessus. Pour ce genre de gains (et les loteries) en Suisse y'a un impôt anticipé de 35% qui est pris automatiquement sur le gain, ensuite tu le déclares, on te rembourse cet impôt anticipé et tu paies l'impôt réel.

----------


## burton

> Petite question, y'a un peu plus d'un an j'ai investi dans un fond de placement de ma banque. Comme je suis un putain de devin, je l'ai fait avant que ça monte un peu, puis que ça se casse la gueule. Bon, comme c'est un truc pour lequel je vise le long terme, je m'en fais pas plus que ça.  Mon fond a perdu grosso modo 10%, mais à mon grand étonnement je reçois aujourd'hui un avis de revenu d'environ 1%. J'arrive pas trop capter à quoi ça tient. C'est genre des dividendes ? J'ai trouvé mon fond sur le swissfunddata donc j'ai plein de données et je peux voir l'évolution du truc, mais je trouve rien qui parle du revenu (je trouve juste que j'ai un rendement de 0,95 cette année alors que l'année passé il était de 0,75 malgré que ça semblait globalement mieux se porter).


Copain de malchance  ::ninja::

----------


## Aza

Fallait acheter du Total  ::wub::

----------


## Bah

> -20% Cette année, ça pique


Comme quoi je suis un génie du placement.

----------


## Clad

Tiens on va voir si le côté boussole sud marche encore :

Après une année à pas toucher à mes pertes et les regarder fondre Atos et Alstom, ça va un peu mieux. Je suis même assez confiant sur Alstom, presque revenu au PRU et avec de belles perspectives. Du coup j'ai remis une pièce dans la machine.

J'ai pris l'instrument financier piège à con sur lequel je me prend systématiquement des bouillons et me jure de jamais recommencer.

Acheté hier du BX4 à 1.066, horizon 1 mois/€1.12. Dans un gros mois quoi qu'il arrive je prend mes éventuelles pertes.

----------


## Aza

Début d'année magnifique les potes  :B):

----------


## Clad

C'est vrai, le BX4 n'a jamais été aussi bas.

----------


## Thelann

> Sur 7 ans mon pea est quasi x2, je regarde pas a plus petite échelle


La bonne parole !

----------


## Enyss

Mais pourquoi tu achètes du BX4 au fait? Si tu veux "short" le CAC40 sur plus de quelques jours, mieux vaut les options/warrants.

----------


## Praetor

Clad est connu pour être une boussole qui indique le Sud. Il fait toujours pile ce qu’il ne faut pas faire  ::P:

----------


## Clad

> Clad est connu pour être une boussole qui indique le Sud. Il fait toujours pile ce qu’il ne faut pas faire


Yup, toujours.

Et hop, on dépasse les 7000 !




> J'ai un Livret A, un LDD, un PEA, un PEL et une assurance-vie. Une autre idée pour placer 50-100€ par mois ? Une retraite complémentaire du style Prefon ?


Du bitcoin ? C'est souvent sans frais fixe, et c'est pas déconnant d'y placer une petite partie de ses bas de laine, tant que tu peux t'en passer si jamais ça disparait demain.

Avec une appli genre bluewallet c'est zero enregistrement, faut juste noter précieusement la clef privée qu'il va te générer au premier lancement (le mot de passe quoi) et tu mets ce que tu veux quand tu veux par CB.

----------

